# [V]Komplettsystem (C2D, GTX260, etc...)



## Jamal418 (5. Juni 2011)

Hey,

ich bin seit kurzem Student und will (muss) mich daher von meinem Desktop trennen...

Es besteht aus:
*Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
Abit FP-IN9 SLI
2 x 1024 MB PC2-6400 DDR2-SDRAM Golden Empire CL5-5-5DDR2-800
Zotac GeForce GTX 260 (896GB DDR3)
Hannstar Hi221
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10A
Maxtor 7V250F0 (251GB)
Creative SB0350 Audigy ZS
Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller*

Dazu gehört ein Tower (ist klar) in Schwarz/Silber und seitlichem extra Lufteinlass für den CPU lüfter (keine Ahnung ob der Tower einen Namen hat). Desweiteren ist es regelmäßig gereinigt worden und wurde nie übertaktet.
Auf Wunsch kann ich auch ein paar Bilder machen.
Was den Preis angeht würde ich euch bitten mir einfach Angebote zu machen.

Details zur Hardware habe ich als txt angehängt.

mfg, Jamal418


----------

